# crew in florida keys 1 wk this winter



## captain ed (Nov 26, 2013)

a


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard the Forum.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome! What sort of charter were you thinking of, do you have an estimate of the costs to be shared, do you have any particular standards for eating, personal peeves or taboos for crew (drinking, smoking, use/abuse of the head, watchstanding, snoring,...), would you be doing a bit of a passage or spending evenings on the hook or in marinas....?


----------



## schmocke (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Ed,

My name is Andreas. I am a mechanical engineer and Phd student from Switzerland. I will spend the second week of February in Florida and I am looking for people who would be interested in going on a 5 or 6 days sailing trip. I don't have much sailing experience, but I learn quite quickly.

Are you still looking for a crew?

Greetings,

Andreas


----------



## robertluster (Dec 9, 2008)

only one week?


----------

